# Lyft App: unable to switch to passenger mode.



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes,
I've seen all the online tutorials, how to do it, how to switch from Driver to passenger, I simply don't have that option.
Just updated the App, no go.
Un-install then re-install?

Any help is appreciated.
Peace.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Snowblind said:


> Yes,
> I've seen all the online tutorials, how to do it, how to switch from Driver to passenger, I simply don't have that option.
> Just updated the App, no go.
> Un-install then re-install?
> ...


If you click on your pic in the upper left should open a menu and at the bottom of the menu it should say switch to rider


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Yepp, saw that online, DO NOT have that option.
Thanks, James.

wait...updated the app again and now have the option.
Thanks again, James.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> If you click on your pic in the upper left should open a menu and at the bottom of the menu it should say switch to rider
> 
> View attachment 117160


You can also click the, "No longer make less than minimum-wage button." It's right next to your driver earnings.


----------

